#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Nederlandstalige medewerkers DELL Casablanca

## AIMS

We zoeken meerdere Nederlandstalige inside sales representatives voor Dell in Casablanca. 

Individual contributors responsible for selling Dells products and services (via telephone, web or e-mail) to specified customer segments. 

 Responsible for selling Dells products and services. 
 Works effectively in a team environment. 
 Focuses on passionate delivery of a positive and rewarding customer experience according to Dell standards. 
 Increases line of business penetration. 
 Maintaining and expanding business relationships/market share with existing Dell 
customers. 
 Identifying, targeting, qualifying, and closing new business opportunities. 
 Fielding in-bound sales calls and efficiently completing/closing the sale; all must effectively utilize Dell tools and work closely with the necessary resources and field to meet sales objectives. 


Qualifications : 
Fluent in Dutch (Spoken & Written) 
Sales Experience or experience in a call center 


We organiseren een infodag voor Dell op 25 januari in Amsterdam. Indien u interesse heeft, gelieve dan per mail uw cv door te sturen en uw komst te bevestigen op het adres op dit e-mail adres: info [at] aims-belgium [dot] com. U krijgt dan van ons een uitnodiging, en ook alle details. U kan ter plaatse al uw vragen stellen en/of meteen solliciteren bij medewerkers van Dell Casablanca.

----------


## AIMS

Meer info, dit profiel zoeken we:

*Inside Product Specialist III – Dutch Speaker* 
*COMPANY*

The Dell Computer Company has recorded since its inception in 1984 in a drive to diversify its products and services (enterprise servers, backup systems and data storage, software, peripherals ...) to climb over the years, the rank of world leader in IT solutions.

Thus:

• Each of the companies in the Fortune 100 buys products and / or services from Dell;
• The Technology Business Research 2009 Dell positioned in first position;
• 140 000 systems are produced each day to our customers;
• 14 of the most powerful supercomputer in the world are Dell;
• The first 6 Internet companies use Dell hardware;


 Because we know that when technology works harder for people they thrive. Communities thrive. The world thrives. And so do we.  
The role of the demand generation programs manager is to develop and drive execution of targeted marketing campaigns and programs to enable the Emerging Markets EMEA organization to deliver on its commercial business goals.
This involves driving innovative and customer centric marketing initiatives and activities including; generating end customer demand, marketing and sales leads and creating a community of loyal and informed customers through a variety of outbound and inbound marketing programs. These programs will be focused on brand awareness or reinforcement, lead conversion and nurturing, customer conversion, and customer loyalty/retention.

*RESPONSIBILITIES*

*-* *Role Overview:*

The Inside Product Specialist III will be responsible for driving and supporting the Software & Peripherals business which includes third party Software and client peripherals. We are looking for Candidates who are fluent in English and French, with a sales background and a proven track record.




*-* *Role responsibilities:*

 Achieve or exceed all elements of Quarterly Revenue & Margin sales targets by selling S&P third party Software Solutions
 Manage existing Pipeline, ensuring the right solution is created to meet customer’s requirements. To contribute and lead in moving opportunities forward
 Challenge new pipeline, in order to increase software detection, making sure ISRs are educated and customers obtain the right solution
 Support ISRs with customers’ queries and calls
 Execute Sales Campaigns accurately and promptly, providing the relevant feedback to Marketing and any other stakeholders
 Communicate news & changes, such as product launches and promos, with the floor via floor huddles and Team meetings
 Attend required product knowledge and training sessions
 Increase visibility among externals and support and drive large opportunities
 Work closely and develop strong relationships with our Software Partners and distributors
 Work closely with procurement and Sales Ops when required, in order to secure the best possible pricing and support throughout quoting and ordering process


*SKILLS AND COMPETENCIES*

 ** *Fluent communication in Dutch written and verbal*

4+ years’ experience in a sales function Strong communication skillsHigh Level understanding of the value proposition of main Software Solutions.Ability to work on own initiativeDrive for resultsAttention to detailTime management Organizational skillsCustomer FocusInterpersonal SavvyAction Orientated and pro-active

----------


## AIMS

*Inside Sales Account Manager*  
*COMPANY*

The Dell Computer Company has recorded since its inception in 1984 in a drive to diversify its products and services (enterprise servers, backup systems and data storage, software, peripherals ...) to climb over the years, the rank of world leader in IT solutions.

Thus:

• Each of the companies in the Fortune 100 buys products and / or services from Dell;
• The Technology Business Research 2009 Dell positioned in first position;
• 140 000 systems are produced each day to our customers;
• 14 of the most powerful supercomputer in the world are Dell;
• The first 6 Internet companies use Dell hardware;


 Because we know that when technology works harder for people they thrive. Communities thrive. The world thrives. And so do we.  
The role of the demand generation programs manager is to develop and drive execution of targeted marketing campaigns and programs to enable the Emerging Markets EMEA organization to deliver on its commercial business goals.
This involves driving innovative and customer centric marketing initiatives and activities including; generating end customer demand, marketing and sales leads and creating a community of loyal and informed customers through a variety of outbound and inbound marketing programs. These programs will be focused on brand awareness or reinforcement, lead conversion and nurturing, customer conversion, and customer loyalty/retention.

*RESPONSIBILITIES*

*Role overview*
The Inside Sales Account Manager II will be responsible for driving and supporting the Software & Peripherals business which includes third party Software and client peripherals. Ensuring best in class performance, with the aim of increasing the BU revenue mix. Also, representing Dell while working with the local partners..
*Role Responsibilities* 

Attain targeted sales goals for specific S&P Programs Acts as a subject matter expert on the S&P portfolio to support the sales organization to meet and/or exceed their objectives Engagement with customers on all bids with specific purpose to sell the Dell S&P (Solutions) Value Proposition. Identifies customer needs/requirements and recommends/quotes appropriate Dell S&P Works with TSR/LOR & Sales teams to sell S&P and provides on-going communication with TSR/LOR & Sales teams to ensure a consistent and cohesive message to the customer Keeps up to date with current industry trends and fully assess the impact on Dell customers and potential customers Maximize the inclusion of Dell product / services relevant to the opportunity Represents Dell in an appropriate professional, ethical and competent manner Delivers exceptional customer experience in alignment with Dell Standards Develop and implement plans to ensure best in class performance for the programs that he/she is responsible for Stays up to date with new S&P offerings and Solutions Assists in the on-going education/development of the team including training and coaching them on how to sell S&P effectively Develop the S&P business in country paying particular attention to the $/Box and Attach rate on key offers Ensure successful role out of new S&P offers Engages cross functional resources, regardless of geographic location, in order to achieve goal/meet customer needs Engage with ISMs to develop specific action plans to increase $ per box S&P performance on all teams. Ensure that all the team members have timely and regular performance reviews, objectives and career development plans Conduct regular one-to-one meetings with team members and weekly team meetings with team. Ensure a high level of employee performance and morale. Participate in the hiring process and on-boarding of new hires. Provide all team members with training, coaching and mentoring opportunities as required. Ensure that all team members meet their weekly metrics



* SKILLS AND COMPETENCIES*

 *Requirements* Fluent communication in English and Dutch written and verbal2+ years leadership experienceStrong communication and presentation skillsEffectively prioritizes multiple demands while ensuring customer needs are met Advanced level services sales representative, broad understanding of services and technology in the industry; contributing beyond self, sought out by others Effectively balances short term and long term priorities Excels in the administrative and operational requirements of the job High degree of customer focusInteract with key stakeholders + partners

----------


## AIMS

*Zoals gezegd, we organiseren een infodag voor Dell op 25 januari in Amsterdam. Indien u interesse heeft, gelieve dan per mail uw cv door te sturen en uw komst te bevestigen op het adres op dit e-mail adres: info [at] aims-belgium [dot] com. U krijgt dan van ons een uitnodiging, en ook alle details. U kan ter plaatse al uw vragen stellen en/of meteen solliciteren bij medewerkers van Dell Casablanca.*

----------

